# EA No Longer supporting Wii U



## rizzod (Apr 3, 2013)

> Plain and simple: EA isn't working on any Wii U games following the delayed released of  last month.
> 
> Following the departure of CEO John Riccitiello, COO Peter Moore told GameSpot: “We still have thousands of people focused on developing current-generation Xbox 360 and PS3 games, as well as people focused now on the next generation when that finally arrives.”
> EA doesn't consider the Wii U to be next-generation or, but the sounds of things, current-generation as does not have a dedicated team working on any Wii U games.
> Over six months before release, EA has already ruled out a Wii U release of _Battlefield 4_.


 
Source

EDIT by raulpica: News source isn't reliable. Thread locked.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 3, 2013)

no EA games I play so fine with me



maybe nintendo said no to allowing some sort of cloud DRM on there system


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 3, 2013)

I approve. The only EA game I still play is SimCity 4 since the fuck-up that has been that company since then (the Mass Effect series being the ONLY exception)
Also, NIN10DUH IS DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMZ!!!!1!!!!1! Pretty much sums up most of the comments on that article. Also who called EA, "Wii U's largest 3rd Party dev"?


----------



## beta4attack (Apr 3, 2013)

Good, they can keep their crap.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 3, 2013)

Like this would hurt sales in the slightest, if Wii U sales pick up they'll be porting games in any case. As it is right now it's not profitable enough to invest in Wii U development as it's not as easy as "port code, call it a day".

Working on the other next gen systems is a huge gamble on their part, they're a little too confident next gen will turn out like this one I think. It most likely will but even then I haven't heard anything but negative things about next gen from anyone where I live.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 3, 2013)

oh noz ea not supporting the wii u civilization is DOOMED!!!


----------



## heartgold (Apr 3, 2013)

There will be FIFA. lol

Shitty port or not.


----------



## KingBlank (Apr 3, 2013)

oh well, I would not buy a EA game for Wii U anyway.
I miss the old EA games


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 3, 2013)

Wooo means less Shovel ware 
they probably got to make Wii/DS games cheap due to the piracy problems


----------



## Seraph (Apr 3, 2013)

And where is the actual source for this? People can say "keep their crap" but it still hurts Wii U (whether minor or not). I personally don't care for any EA game on consoles when the PC version would likely be superior(mainly just BF).

This is literally just troll bait without a valid source.  In fact it just reads like speculation from this "source".


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 3, 2013)

I like how people are so entrenched in their blind fanboyism that they celebrate this news as some sort of good thing.

"Wooo yeah major publisher has no interest at all in our struggling console!"
"No Battlefield 4 on wii u, but it will be on every other platform! How fantastic!"

So much hypocrisy, I remember everyone salivating over need for speed on the Wii U because it was "The best version" but the mental illness is so strong and the doublethink so constant even bad news must be turned to good.

But it's ok, I am just hating. I am sure that all the bosses over at Nintendo HQ are celebrating just as much as you children are upon hearing this news.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 3, 2013)

The mental gymnastics here are so impressive I think we should start handing out medals.


----------



## Seraph (Apr 3, 2013)

NarutoNeedForSpeed13 said:


> I like how people are so entrenched in their blind fanboyism that they celebrate this news as some sort of good thing.
> 
> "Wooo yeah major publisher has no interest at all in our struggling console!"
> "No Battlefield 4 on wii u, but it will be on every other platform! How fantastic!"
> ...


And here we gooooooo! (not saying this isn't true but this is what the thread will consist of)

(also LOL @ BF4 on consoles)

This isn't news and is just speculation based on some month old quotes. This is about no known titles being developed from EA and a source which makes it sound like they have cut off support completely. Move this out of USN.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm only saying that if the Wii U turns out to be a commercial failure it will be Nintendo's fault for not supporting it, the lack of EA software wouldn't be a factor.

People are just pissed about the Simcity thing and EA's general attitude which is why they're acting as "good riddance".


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 3, 2013)

they're not supporting it because they can't get their online all the time DRM on the wiiu


----------



## Dimensional (Apr 3, 2013)

Damn. Now I can't play SimCity on the Wii U I don't own. Looks like I'm going back to my trusty old Commodore 64.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 3, 2013)

after unreal engine and EA, nintendo have announced they won't be making games for the wii u.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 3, 2013)

The source of this news was extracted from this interview:
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/ea-s...ook-battlefield-4-3tJXjo9xRFascQx5a1~1pg.html

EA hasn't announced it isn't supporting WiiU -- mywiiu just went to the liberty to deduce that claim based on Peter Moore not mentioning WiiU in the Bloomberg interview.

Keep in mind also that even if EA doesn't have any titles in development now, they could resume at any time.
(their site states that only 6 games are 'coming soon' -- you know there is more than that)


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't give a rats shaved ass


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 3, 2013)

saw this and thought it was relevant


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well the sports games are still going to come regardless but can't say I didn't expect this. So much for the unprecedented EA support shown at E3 2011.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Apr 3, 2013)

If this news is just a rumor or speculation the thread's title should definetely change to reflect that...



NarutoNeedForSpeed13 said:


> I like how people are so entrenched in their blind fanboyism that they celebrate this news as some sort of good thing.
> 
> "Wooo yeah major publisher has no interest at all in our struggling console!"
> "No Battlefield 4 on wii u, but it will be on every other platform! How fantastic!"


 
I think you're misinterpreting what others are trying to say. It would be something like "Well, it's a shame but it's not like EA games were my favorite anyway, so..." Which is just an opinion want it or not.
I personally don't believe this news, first of all because it would hurt the relationship between EA and Nintendo. Second because it's just too early to know which next-gen console will be more popular (Yes, Wii U is next-gen*) and it would be too risky to make harsh statements specially since they are third party developers.

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_video_game_consoles_(eighth_generation)


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 3, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> saw this and thought it was relevant


I thought the unfinished part was referring to the Wii U at first. I mean really they haven't even gotten around releasing the stability update yet and most of their software isn't finished/without a release date/unnanounced/... etc.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 3, 2013)

well, while i couldnt care less about ea games, it is a somewhat bad sign for the console. it may send the worst message to other studios: its not worth it. further worsening the number of games being released.


while in general, i still see the wiiu being sold sufficiently, just as long as nintendo keeps releasing metroids, super marios and the like (as always, the only real reason to take any console over another), i do feel bad for wiiu owners that might care about a sportsgame or two


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2013)

I've always hated EA anyways.


----------



## ilman (Apr 3, 2013)

The only good EA game was Mirror's Edge and, since it looks like they won't be making a sequel, I couldn't care less.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 3, 2013)

ilman said:


> The only good EA game was Mirror's Edge and, since it looks like they won't be making a sequel, I couldn't care less.


They are working on  a sequel


----------



## donaldgx (Apr 3, 2013)

uuuu and here i thought that there would be some great fifa, i guess i'll have to rely on 3rd hand pc copies


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Apr 3, 2013)

Im not a big fan of EA but this can definitely affect the WiiU since EA is a big third party developer which makes titles that sell great (sports). If this is true, we could be seeing other developers following EA and stop support on the WiiU


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 3, 2013)

Snailface said:


> The source of this news was extracted from this interview:
> http://www.bloomberg.com/video/ea-s...ook-battlefield-4-3tJXjo9xRFascQx5a1~1pg.html
> 
> EA hasn't announced it isn't supporting WiiU -- mywiiu just went to the liberty to deduce that claim based on Peter Moore not mentioning WiiU in the Bloomberg interview.
> ...


 
Hmm...Nice. First, Mark Rein has to stop the self-caused rumour for UE3 not coming to the wiiu, now it's this shit. Will we be seeing EA make a statement when everyone already "knows" they're not supporting this as well? 


Then again...with the celebration that's going on in this thread, it wouldn't surprise me that much if they decide to drop the support anyhow.


(not for bad cause either...it's bad enough that ME3 for wiiu costs as much as the entire trilogy on PC, but that simcity issue damaged their reputation even more).


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 3, 2013)

iluvfupaburgers said:


> Im not a big fan of EA but this can definitely affect the WiiU since EA is a big third party developer which makes titles that sell great (sports). If this is true, we could be seeing other developers following EA and stop support on the WiiU


I dont see Ubisoft stopping support but anything could happen really..


----------



## Langin (Apr 3, 2013)

I am relieved by this news, I personally really don't like EA and their attitude. I've played a few EA games here and there, I never really like their games. Don't crash into me because I have a personal taste.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 3, 2013)

The OP + this type of thread? Yeah, I'm not buying it 'till it is clearly stated from them.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Apr 3, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> I dont see Ubisoft stopping support but anything could happen really..


that is why i said we *could* be seeing that happening, implying that its not for sure


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> I dont see Ubisoft stopping support but anything could happen really..


Ubisoft is one of the few publishers that actually give Nintendo consoles pretty good support. I mean, they gave the Gamecube Beyond Good and Evil, Prince of Persia and multiple Tom Clancy games, the Wii Rayman Origins, Red Steel 2, No More Heroes 1/2 (and a bunch of shovelware) and are giving the Wii U Watch Dogs, ACIV and Rayman Legends. They're the last pub I would expect to drop support for the system.


----------



## SnAQ (Apr 3, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> saw this and thought it was relevant



Oh my god, that picture is awesome! 

On another note, even though I don't like  EA even the tiniest bit it's always bad when publishers says they won't support a console.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh no, we won't get to play SimCity 6 on our Wii U's!

*Jumps out of building*

*Admits the last thing he said was the last thing he'd do*


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 3, 2013)

naved.islam14 said:


> Oh no, we won't get to play SimCity 6 on our Wii U's!
> 
> *Jumps out of building*
> 
> *Admits the last thing he said was the last thing he'd do*


 
Sims city 6, didn't know it was out, someone tell EA, didn't think they even bothered turning on the servers for them yet
communication is most like very poor


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The mental gymnastics here are so impressive I think we should start handing out medals.


We used to, then we moved over to Xenofro.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks like the Wii U has a bigger advantage over other consoles now.
EDIT: How I long for the good old times with my medals...


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 3, 2013)

soulx said:


> Ubisoft is one of the few publishers that actually give Nintendo consoles pretty good support. I mean, they gave the Gamecube Beyond Good and Evil, Prince of Persia and multiple Tom Clancy games, the Wii Rayman Origins, Red Steel 2, No More Heroes 1/2 (and a bunch of shovelware) and are giving the Wii U Watch Dogs, ACIV and Rayman Legends. They're the last pub I would expect to drop support for the system.


True, but if the cost of development outweighs sales no third party will stick with the wiiu no matter how loyal they've been in the past


----------



## Coto (Apr 3, 2013)

whatever, just keep releasing retro / gamecube game ports on 3DS and i'm sold. Wii U is a sum of Wii plus shit minus PS3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> True, but if the cost of development outweighs sales no third party will stick with the wiiu no matter how loyal they've been in the past


Ubisoft said that it costs them "less than a million euros" to port over their games. As long as their games keep selling decently, I'm sure they'll still bring their stuff over to make a tidy profit.

And if not..well there's always Just Dance 5/6/7/8. ;o


----------



## Obveron (Apr 3, 2013)

I really liked the last Tiger Woods game to hit the Wii motion plus.  It's the motion control game I still spend any time playing.
I'd like to see EA make a Wii-u Tiger game.  The motion control on the PS3 and 360 is garbage.  You need accelerometers to simulate a golf swing.


----------



## Ergo (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, EA didn't say anything of the sort, but by all means continue to take as 'news' the idle speculations of FAN GAMING BLOGS.

Jesus, people, get a grip.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Apr 3, 2013)

This thread has turned into an EA hate thread


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh god the posts in this thread make me laugh heartily. +1 to p1ngy for pointing out why.


Also, since when did gaming blogs count as a news source? I mean, none of the sources linked to in the blog says anything about EA not making games for the Wii U, just not making BF4 for the Wii U. In fact, now that I think about it, has there ever been any Battlefield games on a Nintendo console? So how does this = no more EA games for Wii U?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The mental gymnastics here are so impressive I think we should start handing out medals.


 
You mean we aren't handing them out already?


----------



## Forstride (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not going to take some relatively unknown "news" site without an actual source as the truth.  If it is true, though, this is relatively bad for the Wii U.  I mean, EA isn't the only publisher out there, but they're one of the largest (Or are they THE largest?), and even if they have had a really bad reputation for the past few years, it's still not good if they won't be releasing anymore games for the Wii U.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah Mass Effect 4 and Dragon Age 3 don't matter.  Fuck EA!

God people are dumb.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 3, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> This thread has turned into an EA hate thread


The hate is strong..


----------



## rizzod (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah Mass Effect 4 and Dragon Age 3 don't matter. Fuck EA!
> 
> God people are dumb.


 
Nah,  they're just sheeple.


----------



## xist (Apr 3, 2013)

The last EA game i played was Populous 2 in 1993...after 20 years of not playing their games i'm pretty sure that i can manage without them.

This story is also just a reinterpretation of news about the Frostbite engine


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2013)

xist said:


> The last EA game i played was Populous 2 in 1993...after 20 years of not playing their games i'm pretty sure that i can manage without them.
> 
> This story is also just a reinterpretation of news about the Frostbite engine


 
They still make good games?


----------



## Janthran (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, lots of CoD for Nintendo gamers then.

Does EA even have other popular games?


----------



## Satangel (Apr 3, 2013)

heartgold said:


> There will be FIFA. lol
> 
> Shitty port or not.


True that, they won't hesitate to port that :/


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Does EA even have other popular games?


A few.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 3, 2013)

Veho said:


> A few.


Pfft, I hate all of those, therefore they're bad and EA is worse than the mafia! ;O;


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2013)

Veho said:


> A few.


 
The only good one from those are Need For Speed Most Wanted (newest), Mass Effect 3, but that's it.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 3, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Pfft, I hate all of those, therefore they're bad and EA is worse than the mafia! ;O;


 






They're at it again!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 3, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Sims city 6, didn't know it was out, someone tell EA, didn't think they even bothered turning on the servers for them yet
> communication is most like very poor



I was predicting the future (very accurately).


----------



## Walker D (Apr 3, 2013)

This is bullshit ..

Making *no more* Wii U games is a business decision that a big enterprise like EA simply would not make... ...they are not ruled by a stubborn baby to close themselves for opportunities in a platform "for ever".

..a so limited conclusion belongs only to the dubious source, and this thread reinterpretations..


----------



## Smuff (Apr 3, 2013)

[Predictable troll post]




[/Predictable troll post]


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 3, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Well, lots of CoD for Nintendo gamers then.
> 
> Does EA even have other popular games?


not that many, just:

battlefield
mirrors edge
need for speed
burnout
sims
simcity (old ones)
crysis
mass effect
rock band
l4d / portal / orange box (console releases)
c&c
dead space
dragon age
medal of honor (I think this is canned now though)
skate

keep celebrating people


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 3, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> not that many, just:
> 
> battlefield
> mirrors edge
> ...


Isn't Skate and C&C canned as well? I'd even say Mirrors Edge as well is pretty much toast.



Rizsparky said:


> They are working on a sequel


 
Source?



KingVamp said:


> The OP + this type of thread? Yeah, I'm not buying it 'till it is clearly stated from them.


 
I'm with you. Not to mention the source, it seems very shady and I don't trust it, especially when they don't even have a source.




Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah Mass Effect 4 and Dragon Age 3 don't matter. Fuck EA!
> 
> God people are dumb.


 
On Nintendo consoles? They don't matter.


Anyways, if this is true (which I doubt it is), it's not that big of a loss. Yes Need For Speed was great, but other than that, I'm not really gonna miss EA. They don't do anything that appeals to me anymore. I mean, the only thing I would miss is the NHL games, but even then, those have gotten bad recently now and way too confusing compared to what they once were. Hell even on the other consoles I don't have any of the games they make (publish is a different story). The only one I have is Mass Effect Trilogy on the PS3. And Mass Effect 2 on the PC along with Mirror's Edge on the PC (which was made by DICE, unless they're a studio formed by EA members, but I thought they were like BioWare and EA just publishes their games).

Anyways, not that big of a loss. Doesn't affect me. But still, shady source I'd take it as less than a grain of salt.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Source?


 
http://www.computerandvideogames.co...duction-at-dice-claims-former-ea-studio-boss/


----------



## jumpman1229 (Apr 3, 2013)

Doesn't matter to me. I used to be a HUGE Nintendo console fan, but since the Gamecube, I haven't been totally satisfied with their consoles. I won't be getting the Wii U anyways. I'll save my money and get the PS4 instead


----------



## raulpica (Apr 3, 2013)

Source isn't reliable, and this thread just leaves me.. speechless.

BG, 'temp


----------

